# explanation of changelog needed for qmail-spamcontrol and question



## csptra (Dec 16, 2016)

hello

I was wondering if someone could explain the below that is taken from https://www.freshports.org/mail/qmail-spamcontrol/

"TLSREMOTE, NEWLINE, and BIGTODO are now mandatory upstream and have been
removed as options."

Does this mean that the reason the latest qmail-spamcontrol doesn't have the BIGTODO as a compile time option is because it was incorporated in the main branch? I.E. it was removed as an option to being automatically compiled in?


my other question is this:

if I wanted to compile the latest SPF patch into qmail-spamcontrol, how do I go about that, if someone had an article how to do recompile things. I've googled how to patch something before, but still new enough that im not sure that it how to do it in this case.

Thanks for all your help


----------

